# computer to play through my TV.



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

a guy came round today and we got my newer computer to play through my TV. When he left screen size was to small so I played with ATI Catalist. Just about got size right and then it came up on screen SIGNAL OUT OF RANGE.
I got the picture back on the screen but it is still very small. How do I make everything larger I don't want to mess up again. The screen just went all blurry and I managed to get it to come up on the TV through ATI Catalist What size should I have ? thanks .


----------



## Gtrplyraj (Feb 16, 2008)

Your screen resolution is the native resolution of your tv. If you're using a big CTR TV then your resolution will be poor. To improve your screen quality use the s-video connection instead of converting it to the rca yellow plug.

You may have to up your text resolution in the display settings and tweak your TV's sharpness controls.

I have a computer hooked up to a tv loaded with emulator games and I had to custom program a file browsing interface with a bigger font and some launch buttons for the emulator programs.

It may help if you tell us what TV you have, what cable/interface you're using to connect it to your video card and its intended use.


----------



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply . And i guess i didn't word the problem right . The trouble I am having is trying to get a good size picture on the computer . the size of page on screen is small , with a lot of white around it .


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you tell us EXACTLY what computer interface you're using the EXACT make/model of the TV, and the screen resolution you're selecting, we might be able to help.


----------

